# Brine & Rub recipe's for a Diabetics & High Blood pressure



## catlike4 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hello Everyone
Has anyone come up with a Brine and Rub recipe's for Diabectic's and High Blood pressure?
In the past I have had to for go brines and rubs as my husband can not have the sugar or salt that go into brines and rubs. The turkeys, Salmon and Jerky's I smoke taste okay but lack the zest. I really miss the flavor.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





 Any suggestions?  
Catlike4
Kathie


----------



## wavector (Nov 18, 2007)

http://www.bobbyseale.com/index.html


----------



## glued2it (Nov 18, 2007)

I didn't see a brine recipie there.


----------



## wavector (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't think brining is not necessary for juicy turkey, salmon or anything else. Drop the salt and find other things that chemically achieve the same resultant. Such as lemon/orange zest, vinegar or kelp. We all know a brine is not a brine without salt. So forget curing , but there are recipes for jerky that don't use salt, it just won't keep as long. Chemically brine kills bacteria, so any substitution should be researched before treating a curing agent.

http://www.megaheart.com/kit_grilledsalmon.html

http://www.bbq-porch.org/recipes/html/r540.htm

Master Recipe For Poultry Marinade 

none 

1/2 cup olive oil 
4 cloves garlic, peeled and lightly crushed 
1 tablespoon minced fresh rosemary or thyme 
1/4 cup lemon juice 
black pepper, freshly ground 

Heat olive oil in a small saucepan. Add garlic and rosemary and let cook over low heat for 5 minutes. Remove from heat and let steep for 10 minutes. Strain oil through a sieve. Add lemon juice and pepper and stir to mix. Makes enough marinade for 1 chicken, butterflied or cut into parts. Marinate 3-4 hours. This is similar to the beef marinade but uses lemon juice instead of balsamic vinegar. Chicken is more delicate, so I use less garlic and rosemary. - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Yield: 1 serving 



Smokin' Up A King Salmon 

none 

***MARINADE*** 
1/2 cup dry white wine 
1/2 cup Bernstein's or Newman's Italian sal; dressing *find a no salt, no sugar recipe to replace this*
20 pounds king salmon 

First, cut the fish lengthwise into 2 halves for curing purposes. Leave the skin on. Find a dish that's long enough to lay the halves in flat. Once that is done, you can pour the marinade over the fish. Cure the fish in this marinade for about 2 hours in the refrigerator. Put it into your smoker with a mild wood (I used cherry wood and alder) for about 5 hours. The temperature in the cooking chamber doesn't need to be as hot as for a brisket or butt, maybe 180-200F. Take it out, let it cool, refrigerate and eat it the next day with crackers, cheese, and wine. Posted to the BBQ List on July 5, 1998 by Mark Qualman - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Yield: 1 serving 

Okay let's consider vinegar as a replacement for salt in a brine. And just don't use any sugar.


----------



## catlike4 (Nov 24, 2007)

Everyone Thank you, for the recipes and advice, Ill give them a try I hate bland food, this will add the needed zest.
Catlike4
Kathie


----------



## wavector (Nov 24, 2007)

I doing a new brine recipe right now with drumsticks (chicken) and two breast halves (turkey). If it's any good I'll post the results after the smoke.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 24, 2007)

Kathy-
Try lemons! Lemon or lemon zest adds a kick to things. Makes a great salad dressing and base for a good BBQ sauce or marinate without salt.

These are all my no salt recipes for spice blends. Most are listed on my website in the eBook download called 70 Ethnic, International and Regional Spice Blends: http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Spice...piceBlends.pdf



Deejay's Salt Substitute Blend
4 teaspoons onion powder
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 tablespoons paprika
1 tablespoon dry mustard
1 teaspoon thyme
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1 tablespoon celery seeds

Deejay's Dipping Sauce
2-juiced lemons,
1 teaspoon white pepper,
1 teaspoon salt or salt substitute above
1 teaspoon Cajun spice,
4 teaspoons pure Maple syrup,
4 teaspoons Tomato Based BBQ sauce


No Salt Cajun Spice Blend
2 tablespoons paprika
1 tablespoons garlic powder
1 tablespoon onion powder
2 tablespoon white pepper
2 tablespoon black pepper
1-1/2 tablespoon cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon dried leaf oregano
2 teaspoons dried leaf thyme

I use this as a no salt rub


No Salt Seasoning Spice Blend
1 tablespoon Onion powder
1 tablespoon Horseradish powder
1 tablespoon Cumin powder
1 tablespoon Paprika
1 tablespoon parsley flakes
1 teaspoon Leaf thyme
1 teaspoon Ground celery seed
1 teaspoon Garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon Coarse ground pepper
1/2 teaspoon Dry mustard


No Salt Santa Fe Seasoning
4 teaspoon cumin
2-1/2 teaspoons coriander
2-1/2 teaspoons chili powder
2 teaspoon oregano
2 teaspoons thyme
1/2 teaspoon allspice
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon cloves

Deejay’s - Mrs. Dash No Salt Blend 
1/4 cup onion minced 1/2 teaspoon savory
1 teaspoon green peppers 1 teaspoon red peppers
1 teaspoon celery seeds 1 tablespoon garlic powder
1/2 tablespoon onion powder 1 teaspoon dried parsley
1 tablespoon orange peel 2 teaspoons black pepper
1/2 teaspoon dried basil 1/2 teaspoon marjoram
1/2 teaspoon oregano 1/2 teaspoon thyme
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon cumin 1/2 teaspoon coriander
1/2 teaspoon dried mustard

Deejay's Lemon Pepper Herb Blend 
3 tablespoons Basil
3 tablespoons parsely
1 tablespoon black pepper
1/2 tablespoon onion powder
1/2 tablespoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon lemon zest


Deejay's Mexican Spice Blend
1 tablespoon cumin
1 tablespoon onion powder
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1/2 tablespoon ground ginger
1 tablespoon paprika
1/2 tablespoon cilantro
1 tablespoon dry mustard
1/2 tablespoon parsley flakes
1/4 tablespoon cayenne pepper


Deejay's Montreal Steak Blend
2 teaspoons garlic powder
2 teaspoons ground coriander seeds
1 tablespoons course salt
2 teaspoons dill seeds
1 teaspoons paprika
1/2 teaspoons crushed red pepper
1 teaspoons course black pepper

Deejay's No Salt Taco Seasoning
1 tablespoon of onion powder
6 tablespoons of chili powder
1 tablespoon cumin
1 tablespoon Mexican oregano
1/2 teaspoons of lemon zest
1 teaspoon of garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/4 teaspoon black pepper


Deejay's No Salt Cajun Spice Blend
1/4 Teaspoon black pepper
1/4 Teaspoon white pepper
1/4 Teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/2 Teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 Teaspoon Onion Powder
1/2 Teaspoon Ruby Red 100 paprika
1/4 Teaspoon lemon zest
1/2 teaspoon chili powder

Low Salt Tomato Based BBQ Sauce
1 regular can of tomato sauce *contains salt
1 can of tomato paste 
2 tablespoons vinegar 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
2 tablespoons brown sugar 
3 cloves garlic, crushed 
4 tablespoons onion, minced 
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce *contains salt
1 teaspoon dry mustard 
1 teaspoon cayenne fresh ground pepper to taste 

Cook the garlic and onion until it's soft, and then add all the rest of the ingredients. Simmer on low for 20-30 minutes. Keep stirring it often so it doesn't burn, then refrigerate for a few days before you use it. This allows the flavors to blend and mellow.


Hope this helps!


----------



## scotty (Nov 24, 2007)

Why not use potassium chloride instead of salt and splenda in place of sugar.
 Then use any recipe you want.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 24, 2007)

SCOTTY.........love your aviatar.............hehehe


i have high blood pressure......and diabetes..........had 3 strokes.......with a liver desease.........so some of these recipes rock...........

but on the other hand........don't think i could do without salt OR sugar..........but THATS ME......i am NOT advocating other diabetics to ignore their diets..........just wou'ldn't know what to do with myself if i couldnt eat smoked food......crap.....even smoked food is supposed to be bad for you...........or so i have read...........

gotta have my salt and sugar......brown sugar.......not processed sugar......without jeffs rub i would be lost.......

d88de


----------



## walking dude (Nov 24, 2007)

btw.....with me having high blood pressure and diabetis.........THANK GOD FOR MALE ENHANCEMENT PILLS

hehehe


d88de


----------



## scotty (Nov 24, 2007)

SCOTTY.........love your aviatar.............hehehe


Thats a picture of the real Tony  Soprano. He was  my cousin


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 24, 2007)

Slenda doesn't always work and I don't know about using potassium chloride.  Don't you need a prescription for htat? I know it reacts to some prescriptions and is easy to overdose on but that's about it.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 24, 2007)

WAS??????!!!!!!.......so they DID kill him off........after they went blank at the end of the last episode........i KNEW IT


lololol


d88de


----------



## wavector (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't think Splenda would work out too good. Somethings aren't meant for Splenda, and I think meat is one of them. As far as other chemicals go I would think Potassium Nitrate or Salt Petre as a replacement for Sodium Chloride. Potassium Nitrate is carefully regulated and may be hard to acquire. But, I believe it is a viable substitute for Sodium Chloride. 

Presently, I am not using this substance in my brine, I choose instead to go with foods high in this naturally occuring chemical to achieve the same resultant as the pure chemical form.

I believe people who have these conditions may need to avoid brined meat altogether, and go with low sodium marinades.

I like a vinegar marinated turkey or chicken. Ethnic groups here in Mobile, Alabama have a history of some of the best BBQ, and it starts by soaking the chicken in pure apple cider vinegar overnight, and slow smoking or BBQ'g the next day. I have eaten some of the best BBQ that was cooked this way, and that's the way to go. Vinegar doesn't necessarily impart that much undesirable flavor, IMHO. Marinading time is the key here.


----------



## scotty (Nov 24, 2007)

Potassium chloride is sold in grocery stores under the name of NO SALT

I never used splenda for anything but enjoy potassium chloride on many foods.



*PS ITS POTASSIUM CHLORIDE NOT NITRATE*


*(((((( NOW I QUOTE A PREVIOUS POSTER))))))*

"As far as other chemicals go I would think Potassium Nitrate or Salt Petre as a replacement for Sodium Chloride. Potassium Nitrate is carefully regulated and may be hard to acquire. But, I believe it is a viable substitute for Sodium Chloride. 
"

*Potassium nitrate is NEVER a viable substute for salt and manufacturers directions must* *be strictly adhered to*

*






 I just wrote this as a disclaimer
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## glued2it (Nov 24, 2007)

you can use the potassium chloride and put it through electrolysis and create a explosive.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Salt too for that matter.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The things we eat!


----------



## scotty (Nov 24, 2007)

Deb
 I have never tried splenda for anything and wonder if anyone has ever tried it a rub or brine??????



I tasted it for the first time in a pie someone  made for thanksgiving.

 I enjoyed the pie  but I now think that splenda does  not have the  viscosity ((if that word applies here))) To give the texture to the  bark or skin that sugar items do.


----------



## wavector (Nov 24, 2007)

For regular table salt, Kosher Salt and any other form of sodium chloride, I have already suggested using Kelp.

I suggest most of you with high blood pressure problems read this article. My father has high blood pressure and for me to share my creations with him I must use no salt in my smokes.

http://www.dietitian.com/salt.html


Or,
Here is your disclaimer

Or, 

http://books.google.com/books?id=RGW...SOBMLc6i8SDkIc


----------



## scotty (Nov 24, 2007)

You still cant read
 We are talking about potassium chloride.

 No nitrates involved.


----------



## catlike4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Boy did I open a can of worms here, hopefully I won't have to use anything, other than splenda, neither my husband or I like the product 'no salt', so I think we can do without and would rather... I think we can also  do without both Potassium Nitrate or potassium chloride. Kelp sounds more do-able for us, I can find that at the natural food store. 
 I do use splenda (grandaule brown sugar type) in my turkey sausage and it works really well for oven broiling and frying. I smoked some for the first time on Wednesday, I put some of the homemade salt and sugar free turkey sausage with the Fatty I smoked, it turned out very tasty. My husband and I where quite surprised how well it turned out, I also left the salt out of the fatty sausage I made as well, I figured wrapping it in bacon would give enough salt and I was right.
 I really would to say thank you for all the research everyone did and sending me to the different web sites on salt and Kidney production. All of you are really great!!


----------



## wavector (Nov 25, 2007)

Let's just put this one to rest. I apologize for any confusion I may has caused anyone.


----------



## gott_cha (Dec 10, 2007)

as a last .02 here,..Ive got High blood pressure and my doctor suggested using seal salt as an alternative. Sea salt is very salty, so much less is required  for effect,..example being if a tblsp is needed of salt,..1/4 tblsp sea salt does the same for taste with 3/4 less sodium.
Its available at just about any grocery store, and they even have a "smoked" version which enhances the flavours of salmon and such.


----------

